
Ask HN: How to sync virtual machine (virtualbox) image accross two computers - bedros
If I have a virtualbox image on my desktop, and I want to travel and take my laptop with me, how can I sync the virtualbox image from desktop to laptop<p>I can do rsync, but it would cause an issue of &quot;virtual machine moved copied issue&quot;<p>I&#x27;m looking for some simple solution, and something tried and proven
======
programd
First hit on Google for "copying virtualbox vm to another machine" gives you
three options:

[http://superuser.com/questions/633431/whats-the-
recommended-...](http://superuser.com/questions/633431/whats-the-recommended-
way-to-move-a-virtualbox-vm-to-another-computer)

~~~
bedros
I'm not looking to copy VMs, I want to sync them. work on one computer, then
continue my work on another. I copied VMs between computers countless times

------
kristianp
I often thought this would be handy when I was using vagrant, it would be nice
to sync VMs without doing a whole rebuild.

